# Hawk Helium Stick Mods



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

How much weight did it add?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

bigten said:


> How much weight did it add?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Very little. Maybe 4 ounces total for 3-sticks. They're even lighter since I ditched the buckle straps for Amsteel daisey chain.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice I may have to try this

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SamT (Sep 16, 2010)

Do you use any aiders? What kind of height do you get with the 3 sticks to a platform? Saddle hunting? 

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

I use an aider, I can get 21' with 3 sticks. I don't see me saddle hunting in the near future. I'm a "all day sit" kinda guy and I prefer a little more comfort and back support. But I know several guys that love their saddles.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

What rope is that used to hold them to the tree? Seems really thin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Curtdawg88 said:


> What rope is that used to hold them to the tree? Seems really thin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7/64" Amsteel Daisy Chain. No stretch. You can look them up on "how to" videos on YouTube. Reduces the weight by about 2 pounds when you get rid of the buckle system that comes with the sticks.


----------



## Dalyjl3 (Aug 11, 2019)

Thats awesome man! Love my hawk heliums.


----------



## ghamrick1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Looks like a good idea. I'm currently between getting API huntn sticks and modding them, or the hawk heliums. Are you using just one aider per stick to get up to 21" or are you using a moveable aider?


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

ghamrick1 said:


> Looks like a good idea. I'm currently between getting API huntn sticks and modding them, or the hawk heliums. Are you using just one aider per stick to get up to 21" or are you using a moveable aider?


Movable aider. I don't think I'd care for trying to "find" the aider step while coming down the tree. I got my aider off Aliexpress and added a large Carabiner at top to put on upper Helium step. That carabiner has a small bungee cord tied to it going another small carabiner that I hook up close to my shoulder. This keeps tension on the aider and when I reach to move it up to the next step, I don't risk it falling and having to maneuver to get it back in hand. I saw the idea on a Youtube video.


----------



## ac338in (Feb 22, 2020)

I'd definitely get the Heliums, in my opinion they are the best sticks on the market and come in super light with the added comfort of having double steps. I tried the versa button and rope but for me I didn't like it so I went back to the straps. The only mod I have on mine is the bike inner tube over the buckle to get rid of the metal on metal clanking. I really like the ops rubberized method though, may look into it.


----------



## ghamrick1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Yeah I understand. A lot of the spots I hunt I wouldn’t need to go up any higher than 18, but like having the extra few feet if needed.


----------



## Derekkschultz (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## washingtonchan (Feb 27, 2020)

sweeeeettttt!


----------



## Heath423 (Jun 10, 2019)

The rubberized "bed liner" coating is a great idea. I have just decided on changing up my hunting setup. Changing from a climber to a saddle. I have been looking at climbing methods have decided to go with the helium. Thank again.


----------



## Michiarcher (Feb 4, 2020)

I have the 2018 model of the hawk helium s and was thinking of cutting them down. Now I see the 2020 model heliums are shorter. Should I cut them down or buy the new ones and sell my old?


----------



## jmickey (Dec 2, 2015)

Looks great. Love helium sticks and how they pack. I got mine cut down to 2 steps.


----------

